

Pipefy: Workflows and process management for startups - alessioalionco3
http://www.pipefy.com/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=hackernews&utm_campaign=hackernews

======
alessioalionco3
Hi Guys! I am founder of Pipefy! Today we finally finish our private beta and
are open for free sign-ups! Would love to hear your feed-backs!

We're a management tool that helps startups to organize and run their
processes in one place. We have free templates based on the best practices of
A/B Testing, Agile Software Development, Bug Tracking, Content Marketing, B2B
Sales Pipeline, Product Roadmap and others...

[http://www.pipefy.com](http://www.pipefy.com)

Enjoy it! It's free! =)

------
maurivan
Besides run their processes of A/B Testing, Agile Software, Bug Tracking,
Sales Pipeline ... Pipefy can solve problems that do not exist yet :)

This is eternal scalability.

------
sparkcrz
Nice kanban approach to the process mapping you guys have there.

------
wrimbows
So far, a really smooth approach to solve our everyday tech management process
issues.

------
meira
Great product! :)

------
alexkleis
bye bye Trello! In love with this tool. I will recommend Pipefy for my
friends. Nice job alessioalionco3

------
arthurfurlan
Awesoms! It solves the problems I have on Trello.

------
leofrade
Great solution, Congratz!

------
diegotolkki
Best Ever!!!

~~~
alessioalionco3
Thanks!

------
marceloeche
Awesome!!!

